# Fan and carbon filter combo



## isoman234 (Jan 13, 2011)

I was looking into ordering the 4' 170 cfm carbon filter combo. The fan seems off brand as I'm sure is the carbon filter but the price is so enticing that I almost want to just give it a shot but not before asking around to see if anyone else has ordered this and found it to be ok.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 13, 2011)

Try using google, use the exact info of what it is  and type in the word review after the info. That's going to be a lot faster than asking here at the moment. You also kind of forgot what people are tying to give info on exactly.
Details my friend, details.


----------



## isoman234 (Jan 13, 2011)

http://xxx.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4in-Inline-Fan-&-Carbon-Filter-Combo.asp
haha I totally had that copied to my clipboard when I was typing the message.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 13, 2011)

I've not used that setup myself but I hear and see very good reviews on HTG. Guess it's really going to depend on what you're growing and how often you are exchanging air in the room you are using it for. :hubba: 

Set up properly I'm going to assume it should be fine.
GL


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 14, 2011)

isoman234 said:
			
		

> I was looking into ordering the 4' 170 cfm carbon filter combo. The fan seems off brand as I'm sure is the carbon filter but the price is so enticing that I almost want to just give it a shot but not before asking around to see if anyone else has ordered this and found it to be ok.


 
Depending on who you talk to, its suggested that you use a fan and filter that will cycle the air in your grow area 3 to 5 times per/minute.

If you take the least amount of 3 times per/minute, then a 170cfm fan will be suitable for a room the size of 3.5'W x 4'L x 4'H.

As far as activated charcoal filters, you want to make sure you haven't any pathways for air that have been compacted. The easiest way to lessen the chance for that is to gently roll the filter to redistribute the charcoal in it and then gently stand it back into it's operating position.


----------

